# Fat Friendly OBGYN in Phoenix



## Tychondarova (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Dims,

My girlfriend, who just moved down here, needs to make an appointment to get her birth control meds refilled, which means she needs to go see an OBGYN. However, the last one she went to told her that she was too fat to get birth control (which is absurd, she is 5'4'' and 190 pounds), and that she wouldn't write her prescription unless she lost a staggering 30 pounds. Needless to say my girlfriend was devastated and she had to go for months without the birth control trying to lose the weight until she finally just went to a new OBGYN who told her she was already in great health and wrote the prescription.

Now granted, I think that the second doctor is more the norm, but I just don't know because I don't have much experience in this stuff. Can anyone recommend a fat friendly OBGYN in the Phoenix area who isn't going to degrade my girlfriend? I really am trying to avoid any problems for her...

Thanks!

-Ty


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm reading this wrong - but don't you say that she just found one who was fine and wrote her the Rx?

I'm sure someone can help you out if not - the first doctor is a loon. 

I'm over twice her size and I've been on BC for 20 years.


----------



## Tychondarova (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry I should have clarified, that second doctor who wrote the prescription for her no problem was back where she used to live, which is hundreds of miles away. Not really I viable option. Sorry if I wasn't clear.

Although what you said about the first doctor does put me at ease a little though. I mean, I thought it was crazy when she told me, but then again I don't really have much to compare though. I found a well rated fat-friendly doctor named Dr. Candace Lew, has anyone heard of her?

Thanks!

-Ty


----------



## Brenda (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.drsweeten.com/

I go to her office and saw a nurse practitioner who was great and I am much fatter then your girlfriend.

Brenda


----------



## truebebeblue (Apr 15, 2010)

I see Midwives at the Bethany Women's Center in Central Phoenix. There has been no issue of my weight so far.



True


----------

